# mts hibernation?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

do mts hibernate? i had alot and they would roam the top of the sand but now they have disappeared and their hasnt been a amonia spike to suggest they died....


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

No I don't think they hibernate, but I know in my tanks when all is well and good I never see them until I turn the lights out. They pretty much stay buried.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

By MTS you mean Malaysian Trumpet Snails right? If so, they are scavenging and can live buried in the gravel eating waste or something; correct me if im wrong please


----------

